# Texas fighter Sammy Vasquez in Critical Condition After KO!



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

wow. this guy is not doing good

he was knocked out on october 20 and has been out since.. he has sufferd from bloodclots and last friday a MAJOR stroke


UFC 78 Results, UFC News, UFC Forum, UFC Live Results, Ultimate Fighter Spoilers -- MMANEWS.COM

MMANEWS.COM Bookmark Us Contact Us 




After suffering a knockout loss in an MMA bout at two minutes, 50 seconds of the second round of a recent match against Vince Libardi, fighter Sammy Vasquez is in critical condition. 

The following are some updates from Sammy's wife Sandra, posted on the TXMMA.com internet forum: 

Good morning, 

Sammy really needs your prayers. He is stable, but in very critical condition. As of today, he has been heavily sedated. They do not want him to have any activity, no movement of any kind. It seems his brain is swelling. They are monitoring him very closely. He is on the respirator and he’s keeping his blood pressure at a good range on his own. They have asked that we keep visitors to family only. The doctor said we need to pray for him. Please pray for Sammy and the family. I thank you for your prayers, love and support. 

God Bless, 
Sandra 

And an updated post: 

This is very difficult for me to write. Sammy had a massive stroke on Friday, the damage is very great. We have contacted LifeGift. Please keep us in your prayers. 

St. Joseph Hospital the Pavilion 
4th floor room 2 

Love, 
Sandra Vasquez 

*
A Different Article
Artice*

[Quote"Article"]
Sammy Vasquez has been fighting for his life in Saint Joseph Medical Center's Critical Care Unit since the night of his Oct. 20 Renegades Extreme Fighting bout at the Toyota Center in Houston, Texas. Revolution Dojo's Vasquez (1-2) suffered a third-round KO loss to Vince Libardi (4-3) before being taken to the hospital by local medical technicians seated cageside.
Vasquez's 26 days in critical condition have resulted in multiple blood clots, fluid on his brain, brain swelling and, most recently, a massive stroke he suffered last Friday, according to messages left on the TXMMA.com forum by Vasquez's wife, Sandra. In the latest posting, dated Nov. 12, the family asked not to be contacted and simply requested prayers. Vasquez's mother spoke with The Fight Network on Tuesday but would only confirm her son is 35 years old and the father of a 7-year-old.

Paul Erickson, owner of the popular TXMMA.com Web site, photographed the event in which Vasquez was injured.

"There was nothing out of the ordinary," Erickson said. "They scrambled and hit the cage. Sammy looked a little wobbly when the referee called the doctor in, but nothing [was] out of the ordinary. Everyone was puzzled at the time, because no one could tell when or where he was injured."

Renegades Extreme Fighting is owned and promoted by Saul Soliz, a longtime striking coach to Tito Ortiz and Ricco Rodriguez and well respected figure in the MMA community. Renegades has held 23 events to date. Soliz did not return calls for comment.

In the sport's 14-year history in the United States, there have been no serious life-threatening injuries. The only reported death occurred at a non-regulated event in the Ukraine in 1998 after American Doug Dedge passed out shortly following his bout. Following his death, unsubstantiated reports claimed Dedge had a pre-existing medical condition.

Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation representative Greg Alvarez said the TDLR was monitoring Vasquez's condition closely. If it takes a turn for the worse, Alvarez said the agency would investigate the incident further. "Sam was well qualified to fight," said Alvarez.

Alvarez said the TDLR ensured all of the regulations, licensing and safety checklists were adhered to but was reluctant to talk about the night Vasquez was critically injured.

Erickson, who has trained in and covered Texas MMA since 1997, also observed that "the cage was properly padded and reinforced; everything was inspected before the fights started, and there were no illegal moves or strikes. This is the frustrating part, in that there's no easy explanation, and we'll have to resign ourselves that sometimes unfortunate incidents result, even when everything is handled properly." [/quote]


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Weird... This guy must have had something go on with his brain before the fight....


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Unluckly for him. Perhaps prayers aren't working too well funnily enough. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

YouTube - Sammy Vasquez Compilation

Look at this guy!!

Hope he gets better, good lucky sammy.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> YouTube - Sammy Vasquez Compilation
> 
> Look at this guy!!
> 
> Hope he gets better, good lucky sammy.


Wow thats cool. Won't help you in MMA, but its cool :thumb02:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, they seem to only be reporting that it was the KO which did the damage, but they aren't saying whether or not he had prexisting problems. look, how many people have got KO'd? and this one random guy might die from it? please...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

well either way

it doesnt look like he is gonna make it, his family has put him on the donar list.

this will be conciderd the first death in sanctioned MMA if he passes


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Terrible news. They call it a "KO," but it sounds like there wasn't a strike or anything that ended the fight. 

Quote from article:
"'There was nothing out of the ordinary,' Erickson said. 'They scrambled and hit the cage. Sammy looked a little wobbly when the referee called the doctor in, but nothing [was] out of the ordinary. Everyone was puzzled at the time, because no one could tell when or where he was injured.'"

Sounds like they stopped the fight because he was having serious issues. That's a TKO, right? Must have been some undiagnosed medical condition. People under circumstances like this in every sport, but obviously, it still really sucks.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

That seriously sucks. Whats also going sucks about this situation is when boxing fans and supporters find about about this. I hope he gets better.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> That seriously sucks. Whats also going sucks about this situation is when boxing fans and supporters find about about this. I hope he gets better.


I am pretty sure that there have been like 300 boxing related deaths or something so they cant get too pumped about it. I am wondering if he had anything wrong with him before. I hope he gets better obviously but this certainly wont be the last time someone gets seriously hurt in MMA. Just like in any other sport serious injuries will happen and I do not think you can say that it has anything to do with how "brutal" mma is, these things just happen occasionally in contact sports.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

its true, subdural hematomas can present in a very sneaky way, either way he could have had a preexisting aneurysm that never made itself evident


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah I posted on Sammy a while back and have been praying for him ever since. You hate to see this. Fighting is a tough way to make a living and you always get your bumps and bruises, but you never want to see something life threatening.


----------

